# I need a new coffee maker



## Boatboy24 (Oct 15, 2014)

Sometime between when I left the house this morning and now, my less than 2 year old Cuisinart coffee maker went belly up. I'll be honest: I like a good cup of coffee, but I don't like paying a ton of $$ for it. My only requirements are 1) It does a decent brew (I don't need ultra high end, but Mr. Coffee probably won't cut it), 2) Thermal Carafe, 3) timer and 4) under $100. 

I know, it is a bit of a tall order. Any suggestions? I'd love a Technivorm Moccamaster, but I'll never pay that much for a coffee maker. 

Oh, and requirement #5: NOT a Cuisinart.


----------



## dralarms (Oct 15, 2014)

I started to say Bunn, but no carafe and over 100. But I get coffee in 3 min every morning.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 15, 2014)

I can highly recommend one of these but I don't think you will find it for anywhere near $100……..


----------



## Rocky (Oct 15, 2014)

Jim, we have two coffee makers that we use on a regular basis, a 4-cup Melitta and a 12-cup Mr. Coffee. The Melitta is outstanding, keeps the coffee really hot and brews very quickly. We use it for our morning coffee. The Mr. Coffee is a replacement for a Braun and is our company coffee maker. We laid out a pile for the Braun and very little for the Mr. Coffee. The Braun died after less than 2 years and Mr. Coffee is going strong after about 5 years. I have never used their coffee maker but if it is anything like their bread machine, I would consider the Zojirushi. Made in Japan, it is by far the best we have ever had. Here is a link to Amazon for a look see:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0000X7CMQ/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## GreginND (Oct 16, 2014)

We used a Zojirushi for some time. It is a fine coffee maker and served us well but eventually plastic parts got broken and we had to replace it. When my wife was looking I think she found that the reviews were not all glowing any more. She settled on a frigidaire.

http://www.amazon.com/Frigidaire-Professional-Stainless-10-Cup-Thermal/dp/B00FFCNNHK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1413462561&sr=8-1&keywords=frigidaire+coffee

I was just about to post this extolling the virtues of the new coffee pot when a whole pot of freshly roasted Kenyan Kiriyanga flowed over the counter and onto the floor. My review was about to take a nasty turn. But now I realize that this was wholly operator error. I need to train the wife to lock the filter basket down so the flow stop will open, the coffee will drain into the carafe and the coffee won't overflow the filter.

Anyway, I think the Zojirushi is perfectly fine. The Frigidaire is also fine - a little less expensive and it appears there are more controls available for tweaking your coffee.


----------



## Scott (Oct 16, 2014)

I need to train the wife to 
.[/QUOTE]


so do you have a comfortable dog house??


----------



## kevinlfifer (Oct 16, 2014)

I won a Bunn at a raffle, Coffee in 3 min and I really like it, I think worth the extra $

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BUNN-NHS-10...all_Kitchen_Appliances_US&hash=item3f39eda1b2

Check this out. It is the one I have


----------



## francois_du_nord (Oct 16, 2014)

Boatboy,

I've had a Technivorm MM for 10+ years. It is worth EVERY penny. Brews fast and precise - a great cup of coffee every time. 

The only issue as compared to your requirements is it doesn't have a timer. 

You'd pay for it in 6 months of cups at your neighborhood shop. (Yes, I AM evil) ::


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 16, 2014)

This misses your criterion #2 AND your criterion #3, but it makes me happy:


----------



## GreginND (Oct 17, 2014)

Well, if you've never made coffee using a Cona vacuum brewer, you just haven't lived. 





Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## GreginND (Oct 17, 2014)

I found a YouTube video showing the Cona in action. When you heat the water, the boiling water forces the hot water up to the upper chamber. There is a glass plug that acts like kind of a filter. When you snuff the flame, the vacuum created in the lower chamber sucks the coffee back down through the very thin slit between the glass plug and the glass bowl leaving the grounds behind.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUzDYHi1A2g[/ame]


----------



## GreginND (Oct 17, 2014)

I also have a rather low tech Turkish coffee pot. 





Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## GreginND (Oct 17, 2014)

By the way, I also roast my own coffee beans. Yes, I have a sickness.


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 17, 2014)

Greg, ummm, wow. 

Sooo, the winery is just so you can drink enough to be able to sleep??


----------



## GreginND (Oct 17, 2014)

With all of this, you would think I would own a burr grinder. But I do not. Anyone have a good recommendation? I would love to have a Baratza, but they are pricey.


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 17, 2014)

A chemist is a complex catalyst that turns caffeine into papers.


----------



## tanddc (Oct 17, 2014)

I just have to say, you people are scary serious about your coffee


----------



## roger80465 (Oct 17, 2014)

GreginND said:


> I found a YouTube video showing the Cona in action. When you heat the water, the boiling water forces the hot water up to the upper chamber. There is a glass plug that acts like kind of a filter. When you snuff the flame, the vacuum created in the lower chamber sucks the coffee back down through the very thin slit between the glass plug and the glass bowl leaving the grounds behind.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUzDYHi1A2g



Oh man! Waiting this long for my first cup of the day, I can't be held responsible for my actions. Give me my Keurig or my Aeropress and nobody gets hurt.


----------



## tonyt (Oct 17, 2014)

Two shots from this babe every morning.


----------



## WI_Wino (Oct 17, 2014)

tanddc said:


> I just have to say, you people are scary serious about your coffee



No doubt. I'm quite satisfied with my 12 cup presto percolater. I also had a cuisinart drip coffee maker quit on me after 2 years.


----------



## richmke (Oct 18, 2014)

I have a glass of coffee port every morning to get me going - jk


----------



## bkisel (Oct 18, 2014)

Why not just make "Cowboy" coffee? 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swtVwFLDQ6U"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swtVwFLDQ6U[/ame]


----------



## LoneStarLori (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm quite happy with my $99.00 Keurig. I only drink a couple of cups a day though. I like a really dark roast and DH like a medium. We also get a lot of house guests. I just by a variety and they can make their own damn coffee whenever they get up. Everybody is happy, especially me. 


Sent from my iPad Air because I spilled wine on my MacBook. Waaaah!


----------



## zalai (Oct 18, 2014)

I like my Kuerig too . With Kuerig you could buy reusable coffee filter to use your own coffee .


----------



## tmmii (Oct 18, 2014)

Keurig here too, one single cup of decaf in the morning.

for acid reflux 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 19, 2014)

bkisel said:


> Why not just make "Cowboy" coffee?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swtVwFLDQ6U




That's what I've been doing since Friday in Shenandoah Nat'l Park.


----------



## BernardSmith (Oct 19, 2014)

What about a French press? Gives you complete control over the temperature of the water. I think the secret of a good cup of coffee is the coffee bean, how it is roasted and then ground and how much of the coffee is used to make one cup. The coffee machine that makes it plays a very small role. But hey! I come from the UK and we really have no idea how to make a good cup of coffee


----------



## bkisel (Oct 19, 2014)

Boatboy24 said:


> That's what I've been doing since Friday in Shenandoah Nat'l Park.



That's awesome! The park must be beautiful this time of the year.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 20, 2014)

bkisel said:


> That's awesome! The park must be beautiful this time of the year.



Yes. But it is an absolute nut house. And I'm reminded yet again of how stupid the human race is. I'm amazed we've survived this long. 

There have been a ton of great suggestions in this thread. Thanks everyone for the input! I think I'm going to pull the trigger on the Zojirushi. It seems to be a very good value overall, and checks all of the boxes I need. It's been recommended to me by others as well.

Thanks again for all of your input!

Jim


----------

